# Man she’s fast!!!



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

We can only be outside for short periods so we try and fit in all the fun we can. I just can’t get over how fast she is…but then she is low to the ground😆😆


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I've always had standards, but I've fostered minis and played with friends' toys, and the thing that always surprised me is that the little ones are just as fast as the standards. The minis have no trouble keeping up, and the toys are only one step behind. The little ones tire sooner, which may very well be a point in their favor!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

Liz said:


> I've always had standards, but I've fostered minis and played with friends' toys, and the thing that always surprised me is that the little ones are just as fast as the standards. The minis have no trouble keeping up, and the toys are only one step behind. The little ones tire sooner, which may very well be a point in their favor!


Well it’s definitely a point in my favor😂 She flat wears me out.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

My mpoo used to love to play chase with other dogs. However, he was interested in chase with big dogs only, and most of the time he could keep up with them. So yes, these smaller poodles are speedy!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Liz said:


> I've always had standards, but I've fostered minis and played with friends' toys, and the thing that always surprised me is that the little ones are just as fast as the standards. The minis have no trouble keeping up, and the toys are only one step behind. The little ones tire sooner, which may very well be a point in their favor!


My Ty is just a smaller version of a standard poodle - fast, exuberant, smart, cheeky, _bad_, loving, sensitive, bigger-than-life personality in a smaller package. The size difference is relevant for me because I am aging, but my brain still loves the rest of the Poodle temperament. 

Kudos to breeders who breed for the whole dog.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie often finds it hard to play chase with other dogs due to her speed. The bigger dogs we see are quite slow and heavy footed (plus we tend to avoid big dogs just because Winnie is not a fan) and the small dogs are short legged and can't keep up with her. We are lucky when we come across a breed with some decent competition and then Winnie will run herself ragged with them


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I love it when they take off like that. Ethel barely skims the surface when she's running. Jeffrey's still has the puppy clumsiness and has to do a full body revving up zoomie thing before he starts getting fast.


----------

